# UltrasBet - Free Betting Predictions



## UltrasBet (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello *Betting-Forum*!

I want to present to you our site for justified football tips - *UltrasBet.com*

In the site you can read detailed predictions for matches from all top european championships.

I will try also to share tips with you all in this topic


----------



## KamilBettingPro (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi,

Can u send me your email? Im also owner of similar sites.

Good Luck,
Kamil


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 4, 2015)

*Germany – Poland 04/09/2015

Justified Tip*:The hosts will be keen to record a convincing success against the leader of the group. Loew players expect to seek an early goal, which is a prerequisite for open football. Poland will have their chances to counter-attack, where can a few passes to reach the goal, thanks to players from the class of Blyashchikovski, Milik and Lewandowski. I think that will see at least three goals in this game.

*Full Precition: *http://ultrasbet.com/germany-poland-04-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 5, 2015)

*San Marino* – *England* 05/09/2015

*Tip*:

San Marino will try to hamper England as far as possible. In the first game at Wembley in certain periods of the game the players of San Marino blocked proceed to their door. In the team of England, however, has very quick players who can indi with his class to break the defense of the opponents. Wayne Rooney will be highly motivated to improve the record of Sir Bobby Charlton and try to score at least two goals in the game.

*Full Prediction*: http://ultrasbet.com/san-marino-england-05-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 6, 2015)

*Italy - Bulgaria 06/09/2015*

*Predictions:*

Italy not play perfect in these qualifications, but still very close to ranking ahead of Euro 2016. “squadra” has ten goals in 7 games, which brought them 15 points. The attack team limps, but good play in defense helped them win their matches. In the upcoming match expect hosts to record a new economical success. I doubt that Bulgaria will be managed to score goal in the door of Buffon and I do not think we will see more than two goals in the game.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/italy-bulgaria-06-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 7, 2015)

*Scotland - Germany 07/09/15*

*Prediction*:

If Germany show his best game, they should win. Scots struggle, however, will receive strong support from the stands and I’m sure that will give all of himself to show the best. Germans against Poland showed slight fluctuations in defense and if they do it again, I think the hosts will have occasions for joy. Germany, meanwhile, can be satisfied with a draw in the upcoming match, which will be fatal for them.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/scotland-germany-07-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 8, 2015)

*England vs. Switzerland 08/09/2015*

*Tip:*

In the history of games between this two teams never finished with not over less than two goals scored. I expect this trend to continue and to witness the spectacular game at “Wembley”.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/england-switzerland-08-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 12, 2015)

*Manchester United – Liverpool 12/09/2015*

*Prediction:*

After a poor game that both teams showed in the last round, I expect to be self-motivated to win. I think it is time Wayne Rooney to play around at full speed in combination with the best form of Memphis Depay and Juan Mata ‘Reds’ to reach success. On the other hand guests will be without key players up front this season Feiipe Coutinho, which will almost certainly affect their performance.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/manchester-united-liverpool-12-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 13, 2015)

*Internazionale - Milan 13/09/15*

*Prediction:*

Inter seemed in better shape than Milan after playing the first two rounds. Roberto Mancini is a balanced team, while Mihajlovic has problems in defense and midfield. Expect Inter to continue winning streak and win Milan derby on Sunday.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/internazionale-milan-13-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 15, 2015)

*Manchester City vs. Juventus 15/09/15*

*Prediction:*

After poor perfomance that Juventus shows the beginning of Series A does not expect Bianconeri to oppose inspired Manchester City, which crushes everything in its path in the Premier League.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/manchester-city-juventus-15-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 16, 2015)

*AS Roma - Barcelona 16/09/15*

*Tip:*

In season 2001/02 Roma won with 3:0 at home to Barcelona in the group stage match of the tournament. Now, however, Barca are the favorite according bukmeyarite and unlikely to lead to a similar result. However, I expect the home team to reach the goal in the opponent. Led by striker like Edin Dzeko and one of the most experienced players in the race – Francesco Totti, The Yellow-Reds will be very dangerous up front, while Barcelona will be without the starting goalkeeper Claudio Bravo. On the other hand there is no need enumerating what players have guests who will almost certainly razpishat at least once in the game.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/as-roma-barcelona-16-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 17, 2015)

*Bordeaux - Liverpool 17/09/15*

*Tip:*

Liverpool will seek revenge for poor games lately and will be aspiring to seek goals. Brendan Rodgers may give a chance to players who rarely fall in the starting lineup in the Premier League which will motivate them to show what they are capable. On the other hand defensive team does not stand very well possible reshuffle in this area will lead to even more holes in their defense. If Bordeaux get a lucrative chance to hit’m sure it will not fail. The French team must be quite effective in front of guests, if he wants to win something from the match.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/bordeaux-liverpool-17-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 18, 2015)

*Chelsea vs. Arsenal 19/09/15*

*Tip:*

The trip this week to Zagreb and defeat by Dynamo can not but adversely affect Arsenal. The team will have less time to rest from opponents, who amused against Maccabi, while the The Gunners were trying to avoid the defeat of Maksimir. Chelsea need to return to winning ways in the league if he wants to defend his championship crown. Expect blue to win the London derby on Saturday, although the statistics in matches of Stamford Bridge is quite equalized.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/chelsea-arsenal-19-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 20, 2015)

*Tottenham - Crystal Palace 20/09/15*

*Tip:*

Even last season was visible progress in the team of Crystal Palace, which contribute appointment of Alan Pardew. 53-year-old Englishman has transformed the Eagles and the goal this season before the teams ranking in the Top 10. In the upcoming match guests expect to approach very carefully and strictly observe the tactical instructions of his manager. Palace will strive not to lose the game, applying more defensive style of play. Tottenham did have problems scoring goals this season, but Harry Kane is not the player who was last season and the presence of more than two goals in the upcoming match will be a surprise.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/tottenham-crystal-palace-20-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 21, 2015)

*Dynamo Moscow vs. Rubin Kazan 21/09/2015*

*Tip*:

Rubin feels pretty difficulties in celebrating the away goal. In their last nine away games in the league team has only scored five goals. Dynamo did not among the most effective teams in the league and is fifth in goals scored. I expect Mondays meeting between the two teams battle to offer more terrain than positions the two doors.

*Full Prediction*: http://ultrasbet.com/dynamo-moscow-rubin-21-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 22, 2015)

*Bayern Munich - Wolfsburg 22/09/15*

*Tip:*

In the last four matchs between the two teams always witnessing hits in both doors. The championship is very rare when Wolfsburg failed to score. Although the visit of champions, expect Draksler pretty and company play consecutive strong game in which to score at least one goal. The same goes for the team of the hosts, who have exceptional players realized a total of 9 goals in the first three homes for the season.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/bayern-munich-wolfsburg-22-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 23, 2015)

*Tottenham Hotspur vs. Arsenal 23/09/15*

*Tip:*

Arsenal is a series of two defeats in a row after a loss to Chelsea and Dinamo Zagreb in the Champions League. Wenger will have to ease the tension in the team, but it will not happen with new and defeat it in the North London derby. Tottenham did play Manchester City in the Premier League a few days later and possible Pochetino to rest some of their holders. So I expect Arsenal to move the tournament to end their poor run.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/tottenham-arsenal-23-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 24, 2015)

*Valencia vs. Granada 25/09/15*

*'Tip:*

Last season Valencia defeated Granada at home, but now the team Nuno Santo is not in good shape. Granada will rely on safety in this game and try to leave at least a point from the Mestalla. Expect defensive play from them, waiting for chances to counter-attack. Im almost convinced that the game will not see more than three goals, as attackers hosts Alkaser and Negredo are in disrepair.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/valencia-granada-25-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 27, 2015)

*Internazionale vs. Fiorentina 27/09/2015*

*Tip:*

The main task of the guests in the upcoming match will be to neutralize Inter in midfield, where Felipe Melo, Guarini and Kondogbiya formed a strong trio. Melo is literally reborn after his return to the Series A this summer. Fiorentina has a good staff and expect to impede the hosts. Despite the good game of Inter in defense in the first five rounds, I expect, violet hindering them a lot more. I think that Fiorentina have the strength to go to at least one goal and the same goes for the hosts not forget to razpishat in every game this season.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/internazionale-fiorentina-27-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 29, 2015)

*Porto vs. Chelsea 29/09/15*

*Prediction:*

Porto have their chances against Chelsea and it is very possible to take advantage of hesitant performance opponent this season. Londoners face a lot of problems in defense, and this area in general is strongest in teams led by Jose Mourinho. Branislav Ivanovic is in very poor shape and Kurt Zouma lacked experience in the Champions League. Roll forward to affect the hosts to reach at least one shot on goal for Asmir Begovic, who replaces the injured Thibaut Courtois. In the team’s goalkeeper did in the game will return to Diego Costa, who is serving a sentence in the Premier League. So the Spanish trio in attack Costa, Pedro and Fabregas will be available to Mourinho. Adding to them and Eden Hazard, the power of the Chelsea attack is further increased. I believe that the champion of England will reach the goal in the door of the dragons.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/porto-chelsea-30-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Sep 30, 2015)

*Astana - Galatasaray 30/09/15*

*Tip:*

After a poor start in the tournament goal to Galatasaray perhaps again will be to continue in the Europa League qualifier in third place in the group. However, it is too early to make general conclusions that the Turkish team can not win the fight with Benfica for second place, but by taking into account their performance in last seasons tournament it for Hamza Hamzaoglu and its graduates would be quite complicated to fight the Portuguese.
Astana against lions will seek binding success to have a chance for the top two positions in the group. Class composition is much better and I expect it to show it on the pitch.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/astana-galatasaray-30-09-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Oct 3, 2015)

*Chelsea - Southampton 03/10/15*

*Tip:*

Southampton have only draws as guests this season, but last season both their match with Chelsea ended without a winner, so you can expect something. However, I expect Chelsea to launch a winning streak that would return him to the first half of the table. After the match with Southampton Chelsea have still one more game at home again Aston Villa, then visit West Ham before agreeing to Liverpool at the end of the month. Between matches with Aston Villa and West Ham Londoners have a match against Dynamo Kiev in the Champions League. If Mourinho’s side show his face from last season, they expect to go into the derby with Liverpool in a good series, which should start on Saturday night.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/chelsea-southampton-03-10-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Oct 8, 2015)

*Republic of Ireland vs. Germany 08/10/15*

*Prediction:*

Not much time has passed since the last meeting between the two teams in Dublin. In qualifying for the World Cup 2014 Germany defeated Ireland as a guest with 6:1. In a new success in Dublin on Thursday world champion Germany will provide the finals in France, as can not be shifted from one of the top two places in the group. In my alumni Joachim Loew will save energy and will seek victory to play without tension in their last match against Georgia on 11 October.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/republic-of-ireland-germany-08-10-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Oct 9, 2015)

*England - Estonia 09/10/15*

*Prediction:*

Not surprisingly, England is the absolute favorite to win the match. Estonia will be hoping for a good performance in defense, as hitherto never scored for England. Also Estonians have won and point in the matches with Three Lions.

However, I expect England to have fun in front of their own crowd and spared no effort. I think the team of Roy Hodgson will write new success over Estonia at least two goals difference.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/england-estonia-09-10-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Oct 10, 2015)

*Croatia vs. Bulgaria 10/10/2015*

*Prediction:*

Croatia is better team and expect to record a second success over Bulgaria. A year ago in Sofia haravtite won with 1: 0 and now need victory to overtake Norway. As you have acknowledged three salts players cost more than the entire Bulgarian squad. So I think that Croatian players are obliged to show it on the pitch.

Bulgaria, however, has nothing to lose, because only a victory will leave them to dream. I expect offensive football from the visitors to score at least one goal, against Norway because it was obvious that Croatia has problems in defense.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/croatia-bulgaria-10-10-2015/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 13, 2016)

*Liverpool - Arsenal 13/01/2016*

*Prediction:*

Surely Gunners have not forgotten that 1: 5 during his visit to Anfield on February 8, 2014. I expect Liverpool to score the eighth consecutive home game, and guests to show good form especially by Mesut Özil and Olivier Giroud and also score.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/liverpool-arsenal-13-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 15, 2016)

*Brentford - Burnley 15/01/2016*

*Tip:*

In their last six visits to four of them scored. The five goals are realized in the door of MK Dons in previous visits are not an indicator, as their rivals in the relegation zone. Due to these facts do not expect to fall more than two goals in the upcoming match.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/brentford-burnley-15-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 16, 2016)

*Manchester City - Palace 16/01/2016*

*Tip:*

In their last two games at Etihad Crystal Palace got eight goals and do not see how you will do better in the upcoming match given the poor form that demonstrates. I expect the hosts to record a convincing success to keep them closer to leaders Arsenal and Leicester.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/manchester-city-crystal-palace-16-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 17, 2016)

*Stoke City - Arsenal*

*Tip:*

This will be a tough game for Arsenal, who historically do not do well as a guest against Stoke. It is difficult to predict the final outcome of the match, but looking good in the offensive game plan for both teams and i expect both teams to score.

*Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/stoke-city-arsenal-17-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 18, 2016)

*Swansea – Watford 18/01/2016*

*Tip:*

The last game between the two teams of Liberty Stadium finished at 1:1 in 2011 in Championship. In five visits to this stadium Watford has a positive balance – 2 wins, 2 draws and 1 loss. 

In the upcoming match I think it will be a tough clash in which both teams will want to emerge from the crisis in which they are located. So expect aggressive play on their part and goals in both doors.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/swansea-city-watford-18-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 19, 2016)

*Bristol City - West Brom 19/01/2016*

*Tip:*

I expect another attractive match between the two teams since the goalless draw visitors should drop out and attack and in defense struggling, conceding seven goals in his last three games.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/bristol-city-west-brom-19-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 20, 2016)

*Leicester vs. Tottenham 20/01/2016*

*Tip:*

Leicester keep clean sheet in their last five matches in the FA Cup at home while Tottenham can’t score in our times in their last nine games in tournament fights away from White Hart Lane. 

At the upcoming meeting, however, expect to see an exchange of goals as the tie does not suit Spurs and they have to attack, while the hosts are murderous on counter-attack.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/leicester-tottenham-20-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 21, 2016)

*Valencia - Las Palmas 21/01/2016*

*Prediction:*

I believe that Los Che will win the upcoming match and will continue his campaign in the tournament for the Copa del Rey. Expect The Bats to take advance before the break, and so to ensure peace by the end of the match.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/valencia-las-palmas-21-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 22, 2016)

*Hamburger - Bayern Munich 22/01/2016*

*Bet:*

Expect Bavarians to deal with Hamburger in his first official match of the new year and to pull 11 points clear of Borussia, who have severe visit Borussia Monchengladbach this round.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/hamburger-bayern-munich-22-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 23, 2016)

*West Ham vs. Manchester City 23/01/2016*

*Prediction:*

I am sure that guests will go to London with marginal mobilization to win this game. The leader in the league Arsenal face Chelsea in the derby of the round, which means that Manchester City should take advantage of the situation. The Citizens were beaten by West Ham at ‘Etihad’ and the team of Manuel Pellegrini is undoubtedly hungry for revenge.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/west-ham-manchester-city-23-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 24, 2016)

*Arsenal - Chelsea 24/01/2016*

*Betting Tip:*

rsenal will seek revenge for losing 0:2 at Stamford Bridge and Arsene Wenger will have Alexis Sanchez and Mesut Ozil back into the starting line-up. Arsenal have been impressive at home, while Chelsea played poorly as a guest. All prerequisites hosts to win the game are available with which to maintain its leading position and after this round.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/arsenal-chelsea-24-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 26, 2016)

*Nottingham Forest - QPR 26/01/2016*

*Betting Tip:*

No doubt the hosts are in better shape, and their performance at home in recent times is extraordinary. QPR sold two of their stars and very difficult to be able to resist Nottingham in the upcoming match.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/nottingham-forest-qpr-26-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 28, 2016)

*Mirandes vs. Sevilla 28/01/2016*

*Tip:*

I think that Sevilla will achieve another victory in this match. They are well known for their fast counter-attacks, technical excellence and good protection, so is unlikely to have a problem with the second division opponent.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/mirandes-sevilla-28-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 29, 2016)

*Derby County - Manchester United 29/01/2016*

*Tip:*

Victory is a must for Manchester United and I am sure that the team of the Premier League will give 100% of yourself to qualify for the next round of FA Cup. Louis van Gaal could lose his job if Manchester United do not not eliminate Darby and this further suggests to me that guests will win. When the two teams met in the FA Cup seven years ago, Red Devils wrecked rams with 5:1 as a guest.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/derby-county-manchester-united-29-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jan 30, 2016)

*Liverpool - West Ham 30/01/2016*

*Tip:*

Both teams score a lot of goals this season. Jurgen Klopp can not rely on the protective duo Skrtel Lovro-and this is the main reason why the hosts are experiencing serious problems in defense. On the other hand, West Ham scored two goals in Manchester City at the weekend and I’m confident that will score against Liverpool, because they play very well against the big teams.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/liverpool-west-ham-30-01-2016-betting-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 1, 2016)

*Deportivo La Coruna – Rayo Vallecano 01/02/2016*

*Tip:*

In better results by the end of the season Deportivo can hope to rank in the Europa League, as backlog from the sixth position is not small. To preserve such chances but a win over Rayo and I think the guys Victor Sanchez will achieve it.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/deportivo-la-coruna-rayo-vallecano-30-01-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 2, 2016)

*Leicester - Liverpool 02/02/2016*

*Tip:*

The team of Liverpool is so unpredictable that you can expect everything from the upcoming match. I think we will see goals in both doors as guests played poorly in defense this season, but while Firmin, Lala and company do well in the forefront lately.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/leicester-liverpool-02-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 5, 2016)

*BORUSSIA M GLADBACH - WERDER 05/02/2016*

*Prediction:*

In six of the last seven games between them the two teams exchanged goals. Borussia is a favorite in the upcoming match, but given the best form of defense and shaky game Gladbach in 2016’d bet on option goal-goal in this meeting.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/borussia-mgladbach-werder-05-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 6, 2016)

*Manchester City - Leicester 06/02/2016*

*Tip:*

Kun Aguero seems unstoppable at the moment and expect to lead his team to victory that will help them climb to the top position in the standings.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/manchester-city-leicester-06-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 8, 2016)

*Espanyol - Real Sociedad 08.02.2016*

*Prediction:*

Taking into account that most of the recent meetings between the two teams were very effective, and the fact that four of the last six games between them ended with three or more goals, expect again to see a lot of goals in the upgoming game.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/espanyol-real-sociedad-08-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 13, 2016)

*Juventus - Napoli 13.02.2016*

*Prediction:*

Juventus and Napoli appear to be on top of his game right now, but given that the match on Saturday may decide Italian champion, has all chances both teams to adopt a cautious approach this time. Juve were impressive in defense considering, and guests not conceding a goal in the previous two matches under 2.5 goals bet is exceptionally good option.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/juventus-napoli-13-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 16, 2016)

*Benfica - Zenit 16/02/2016*

*Prediction:*

Before the upcoming match I think Benfica is better prepared team after being in peak season, while Zenith expects renewal of the Premier League. The Reds have home adventage, but I think that investment in Zenit and the good work of André Villas-Boas should not be underestimated. Expect equal match in the first game without hasty moves on both sides and a little hits of Estádio da Luz on Tuesday night.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/benfica-zenit-16-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 18, 2016)

*Augsburg - Liverpool 18/02/2016*

*Preview:*

Both teams will be looking to record a positive result before the second leg next week. Liverpool is more class team and i expect, that they will win in this game. Their performance in the Premier League is not good and their only chance to qualify for the Champions League by winning the Europa League.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/augsburg-liverpool-18-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 27, 2016)

*Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid 27/02/2016*

*Tip:*

Atletico Madrid will probably count on their defense in the upcoming game, but considering that Zinedine Zidan will have the chance to rely on Karim Benzema I don’t believe that the guests will keep a clean sheet against Real Madrid in Bernabeu. Los Blancos play very well at home and I expect them to win.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/real-madrid-atletico-madrid-27-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Feb 28, 2016)

*Ajax - AZ Alkmaar 28/02/2016*

*Tip:*

Ajax plays very well in Amsterdam Arena this season and I think that they will end AZ Alkmaar winning strike and beat them even with an only one goal difference.

*Full Prediction*: http://ultrasbet.com/ajax-az-alkmaar-28-02-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 1, 2016)

*Norwich - Chelsea 01/03/2016*

*Preview:*

John Terry, Kurt Zouma and Radamel Falcao will miss this game, but I expect the rise in team Guus Hiddink to continue with great results and The Blues will beat his opponent as it did earlier in the season, winning 1:0 at Stamford Bridge.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/norwich-chelsea-01-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 3, 2016)

*Rayo Vallecano vs. Barcelona 03/03/2016*

*Preview:*

Bet on an easy victory for Barcelona as Messi and company will take advance yet to break, and it will continue, and perhaps increase in the second half.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/rayo-vallecano-barcelona-03-03-2016/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 4, 2016)

*Roma - Fiorentina 04/03/2016*

*Preview:*

Both teams have enjoyed good results in Serie A recently and given that they will be looking for victory in the clash on Friday at the Stadio Olimpico, has all chances to see an open match in the Italian capital. Both teams were impressive in attack in recent weeks and this is the main reason why I bet on both teams to score.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/roma-fiorentina-04-03-2016/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 5, 2016)

*Chelsea - Stoke City 05/03/2016*

*Preview:*

The champions are very strong in attack, scoring nine goals in their last three league games and expect to score against Stoke. The Potters are in fine form in 2016, but Chelsea showed fluctuations in defense and both teams to score should be a great option for this game.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/chelsea-stoke-city-05-03-2016/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 6, 2016)

*West Bromwich - Manchester United 06/03/2016*

*Preview:*

Who will win the upcoming match is a very relative question, especially given that Manchester United and West Brom are capable of recording unpredictable results. However, both teams scored a lot of goals lately, which is why I believe that both teams will score in the upcoming game.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/west-bromwich-manchester-united-06-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 12, 2016)

*Inter - Bologna 12/03/2016*

*Preview:*

Inter motivation to pursue a place in the Top 3 will be much greater and I expect that they will win this match.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/inter-bologna-12-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 15, 2016)

*Atletico Madrid vs. PSV 15/03/2016*

*Preview:*

Diego Simeones team likes to wait for your opponent and play on the counter-attack. I expect again a strategic duel between the two teams and under 2.5 goals.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/atletico-madrid-psv-15-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 21, 2016)

*Freiburg - Karlsruher  21/03/2016*

*Tip:*

Currently, Freiburg is in top form and I do not think that will allow misstep at home against a team from the middle of the table. The hosts are self-motivated to record another success in 2016 and the team of defense should not be a problem for them.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/freiburg-karlsruher-sc-21-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 23, 2016)

*Turkey - Sweden 24/03/2016*

*Tip:*

The last time the two teams met in March 2014 when Turkey won 2:1. Fatih Terim’s side team is in very good shape and I expect to show a good game against Sweden, a player of the caliber of Zlatan Ibrahimovic can beat almost each. I think both teams will score because as I mentioned Turkey is represented strongly in the last year, but the Swedes scored in each of their last seven games.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/turkey-sweden-24-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 24, 2016)

*Chile - Argentina 24/03/2016*

*Preview:*

In only one of the last 7 meetings between Chile and Argentina, both teams managed to score goals, but the confrontation and we both will think only of one thing – victory. Protective actions will remain in the background, and the show will be led by the stars up front – Messi and Aguero on the one hand and Sanchez and Vidal on the other.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/chile-argentina-24-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 25, 2016)

*Netherlands - France 25/03/2016*

*Preview:*

Netherlands lost their last three home games, while France, on the other hand, currently have many players that perform impressively in their clubs as Antoine Griezmann example, who has 17 goals in La Liga this season. Therefore, I expect France to win the upcoming match and return to winning ways after losing to England in their last meeting.


*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/netherlands-france-25-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 26, 2016)

*Germany - England 26/03/2016*

*Preview:*

Although Germany were considered favorites in the upcoming clash bet on the winner was too risky, given the good form of England. Since both teams prefer an attacking style of play, I expect that fans in Berlin will witness many goals on Saturday night.


*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/germany-england-26-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 27, 2016)

*Romania vs. Spain 27/03/2016*

*Preview:*

Spain has more class players who for many years now defend the national team, with the exception of two or three players with less experience at international level. Despite the good game in defense of Romania, I think “La Furia Roja” will record his first success in 2016 as riskier players might seek success guests with a minimum result.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/romania-spain-27-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Mar 28, 2016)

*Ukraine - Wales 28/03/2016*

*Preview:*

The team of Mykhaylo Fomenko showed in European qualification that is well balanced and well organized. Ukrainian tactician does not have many players of the highest class, but Zuzulya and Yarmolenko will surely pose a serious threat to the defense. Wales will be without key players like Aaron Ramsey and Gareth Bale, which makes me think that Ukraine will be a win.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/ukraine-wales-28-03-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 1, 2016)

*Rayo Vallecano - Getafe 01/04/2016*

*Preview:*

The victory is obligatory for both teams and I am sure that Rayo and Getafe will adopt an attacking style of play on Friday in Madrid. Rayo Vallecano are able to score a lot of goals, but because of its poor play in defense, they are in this unenviable position. That is why there is every chance the two teams exchanged goals in the upcoming match.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/rayo-vallecano-getafe-01-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 2, 2016)

*Aston Villa - Chelsea 02/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Chelsea will try to return to winning ways in the upcoming visit of Aston Villa, who is the team with the most defeats in the Premier League this season. Despite the obvious decline in their form, I expect The Blues to earn much-needed points to leave their hopes to qualify in Europa League alive.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/aston-villa-chelsea-02-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 4, 2016)

*Bologna - Hellas Verona 04/04/2016*

*Preview:*

In the first match, this season Bologna won with 2:0 as a guest and will now try again to prevail over the Yellow-Blues. The Greyhounds play strong at home, while Verona are tragic in their visits and I think that graduates of Roberto Donadoni will win the three points, which will ensure largely staying in Serie A.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/bologna-hellas-verona-04-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 5, 2016)

*Bayern Munich - Benfica 05/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Bayern Munich proved effective in defeating Juventus 4:2, but in defense Pep Guardiola has a lot of problems. Benfica is a strong team and can score a goal in the match, but Bayern is super favorite in this game and expects to win the first meeting.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/bayern-munich-benfica-05-04-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 6, 2016)

*Wolfsburg - Real Madrid 06/04/2016*

*Preview:*

I think Real Madrid will have no problems against Wolfsburg and will win the first match. Los Blancos demonstrated effectiveness in the visit of Roma to 1/8-finals and won 2:0, but the Italian team is undoubtedly in a much better form of The Wolves who won the only point from their last three matches in Bundesliga .

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/wolfsburg-real-madrid-06-04-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 10, 2016)

*Marseille - Bordeaux 10/04/2016*

*Preview:*

In the first game, this season both teams made a draw 1:1. Last season at Velodrome Marseille won with 3:1 and in four of their last five matches had reached to exchange goals. Due to the poor form of both teams lately forward again hits in two doors because they are rare cases when these two teams managed to record a clean sheet.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/marseille-bordeaux-10-04-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 11, 2016)

*Nottingham Forest vs. Brighton 11/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Brighton won the first match between the two teams this season with a minimum 1:0 and will surely be pleased with the new minimum success in this meeting. In the last match between these two teams in Nottingham winner he was not aired, but now I think the guests are the class team in much better form and will greet success.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/nottingham-forest-brighton-11-04-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 13, 2016)

*Atletico Madrid - Barcelona 13/04/2016*

*Preview:*

After the first game at “Camp Nou” a week ago Barcelona were greeted with 7 consecutive wins against this opponent and showed that knows how to defuse it. The second leg will be very different from the first argument. We will see 11 against 11 the problems at Barcelona visits will continue. Atletico will be presented at a decent level and will not lose the rematch.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/atletico-madrid-barcelona-13-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 13, 2016)

*Sevilla - Athletic Bilbao 14/04/2016*

*Preview:*

The current form of Sevilla at home is very good and I think we will try to secure a place in the semi-finals in an emphatic manner, despite the fact that they can afford a draw in the second leg against Los Leones. Certainly the team of Unai Emery expects it hard match, but they will be able to rely on counter-attacks, as visitors will seek hit and expect to record a second straight win against Bilbao.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/sevilla-athletic-bilbao-14-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 15, 2016)

*Lyon - Nice 15/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Nice won their last two games against Lyon – 3:0 this season at home and 2:1 as a guest last campaign. But now Bruno Genesio’s side is in very good shape and I expect to outplay their guests who have quite personal problems. Eventual success will strengthen Lyon in second place and expect graduates Bruno Zhenesio to earn three points.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/lyon-nice-15-04-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 16, 2016)

*Chelsea - Manchester City 16/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Although The Citizens are the favorites in this clash, given their current form, Chelsea might surprise Pellegrini’s men as they have nothing to lose. Therefore, I expect to see open football from both teams and three or more goals in the upcoming match.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/chelsea-manchester-city-16-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 17, 2016)

*Sampdoria - Milan 17/04/2016*

*Preview:*

The Red and Blacks play poorly in defense and Sampdoria will have home court, so expect La Samp to score. On the other hand, with Balotelli, Bacca and Honda in its squad, and a new senior coach, guests will also have the ambition to win and I think we will see goals in both doors.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/sampdoria-milan-17-04-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 18, 2016)

*Stoke City - Tottenham 18/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Spurs have no choice – either win this match or lose the battle for the title. Even if this happens Spurs will have many occasions for joy because in the new campaign will be part of the Champions League, but from another point of view unlikely to have as good a chance to triumph with distinction in the Premier League. Waiting for a new magic show by Harry Kane, who just brought to their success.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/stoke-city-tottenham-18-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 19, 2016)

*Burnley - Middlesbrough 19/04/2016*

*Preview:*

The task of Middlesbrough against Burnley will be very difficult given the domestic form of The Clarets so expect a very close match in which due to aspiration of both teams to victory can see goals in both doors.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/burnley-middlesbrough-19-04-2016/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 20, 2016)

*Liverpool vs. Everton 20/04/2016*

*Preview:*

I expect the upcoming derby with Liverpool to motivate the players somehow the guests they show a different face. Lukaku does not enter the game against Southampton, perhaps to preserve the derby, so expect a strong game on his part, and why not hit. The hosts even in super form and mood, so I think it quite possible to see goals from both teams.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/liverpool-everton-20-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 21, 2016)

*Milan vs. Carpi 21/04/2016*

*Prediction:*

In mid-January The Red and Blacks achieved victory over Carpi 2:1 in the game for the Coppa Italia at “San Siro”. But now bet on low-scoring, since the point is important for guests and expect them to take protective approach and Milan have problems against teams who take the game in their half.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/milan-carpi-21-04-2016-prediction-and-tip/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 22, 2016)

*Las Palmas - Espanyol 22/04/2016*

*Preview:*

In their last 13 away matches in La Liga Espanyol has only one win and ten losses. Given the poor form of the team as away, Las Palmas expect to be greeted with success. In their last six games at home los Amarillos came out the winner three times so it is quite likely to win the three points on Friday night against one of the weakest guests in Primera.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/las-palmas-espanyol-22-04-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 23, 2016)

*Inter - Udinese 23/04/2016*

*Preview:*

It remains to be seen whether victory over Fiorentina can contribute to better performance of the team as a guest, but given the first match against Inter this season it is unlikely. “Nerazzurri” won with 4:0 in the fall and will try to win again to keep minimal chances for participation in the Champions League.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/inter-udinese-23-04-2016/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 24, 2016)

*Fiorentina vs. Juventus  24/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Bianconeri look unstoppable at this moment, given the effectiveness of their strikers and their unwavering defense. Fiorentina were far from their best form, so it is not expected to be a worthy opponent for the team of Allegri, which is why I bet on Juventus to win in this meeting.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/fiorentina-juventus-24-04-2016/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 24, 2016)

*Tottenham - West Bromwich 25/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Tottenham will seek revenge by this rival for defeat home with 0:1 in the last season as Spurs haven’t a success against WBA in three consecutive games in London. But now it seems they are an absolute favorite to win and I think scorer of the league at the moment Harry Kane and the discovery of the season Delle Ali will inspire Spurs for the third consecutive victory in the league.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/tottenham-west-bromwich-25-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 26, 2016)

*Manchester City - Real Madrid 26/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Manchester City scored eight goals in his last three games in the Premier League and Real Madrid scored 11 goals in the past three games in “La Liga” and all class players who will see at Etihad on Tuesday night, it will how not to bet on goals from both teams.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/manchester-city-real-madrid-26-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## yousuucckkss (Apr 28, 2016)

do you have a recent prediction? I am a newbie in betting. just started a week ago. 
probably it could help me a bit


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 28, 2016)

*Villarreal - Liverpool 28/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Villareal won their last six games at home in the Europa League and is known as one of the best teams in the Primera when it comes to matches at home. Their opponent, however, shows a good game and is unbeaten in the Europa League as a guest, so we expected a very close match. Liverpool scored in their last two away matches in the tournament against Manchester United and Borussia Dortmund, while the hosts have scored in 21 consecutive home games in the Europa League, so expect goals from both teams.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/villarreal-liverpool-28-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 29, 2016)

*Augsburg - Koln 29/04/2016*

*Preview:*

Augsburg took the three points in the first clash between the two teams on a RheinEnergieStadion and Cologne will seek revenge. Both teams motivation is high because everyone needs points to fulfill its goal this season. That is why I expect good football and goals from both teams in this game.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/augsburg-koln-29-04-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Apr 29, 2016)

*Bayer Leverkusen - Hertha 30/04/2016*

*Preview:*

If Bayer wins the upcoming match will book a place in the Champions League next season and given the form of both teams, I expect them to win. Furthermore, Roger Schmidt’s charges were flawless in his last two households Hertha, so is unlikely to make a mistake this time.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/bayer-leverkusen-hertha-30-04-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (May 1, 2016)

*Espanyol vs. Sevilla 01/05/2016*

*Prediction:*

In the first half Sevilla won 2:0 at home, but now there will be a far more difficult task because the points are very important for Espanyol. The White and Blue must make amends to his fans for the humiliating loss from Las Palmas, so expect much better performance from their side. The visitors does have quite classy players and even Unai Emery to leave some of the holders on the bench, they have good substitutes, so expect goals from both teams in the upcoming match.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/espanyol-sevilla-01-05-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (May 2, 2016)

*Chelsea - Tottenham 02/05/2016*

*Preview:*

Tottenham hasn’t won away to their London rivals in the league since 1990. However, they need а success in this game to stay in the title race, but will have a very hard against city rivals. Chelsea will be ready for anything to show that it is weaker than this year’s candidates for the title and a victory in the London derby will contribute to the confidence of the players.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/chelsea-tottenham-02-05-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (May 4, 2016)

*Real Madrid - Manchester City 04/05/2016*

*Preview:*

 The team of Zinedine Zidane has more experience in European club tournaments and I think this will be of great importance in the upcoming match. “Merengues” beat Wolfsburg 3:0 in their last home game in the tournament and expect new strong performance at home on their part and win the game with which to qualify for the final.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/real-madrid-manchester-city-04-05-2016-predictions-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (May 5, 2016)

*Sevilla - Shakhtar Donetsk 05/05/2016*

*Preview:*

Los Sevillanos dominate in Europa League in recent seasons and they have no choice but to win this season if they want to play in the Champions League next campaign. The players in the team are very well bedded of style, who Emery like and players feel perfect in the team, so expect new success on their stadium and to qualify to the final in Basel.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/sevilla-shakhtar-donetsk-05-05-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (May 6, 2016)

*Genk - Zulte Waregem 06/05/2016*

*Preview:*

After two consecutive losses, Genk must win the upcoming match and keep the 4th position. Zulte Waregem is winless in the playoffs, so it would not be able to impede the hosts. Michel Preud’homme’s men won the last two games against Zulte and hopefully new success from them.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/genk-zulte-waregem-06-05-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (May 9, 2016)

*Spezia - Brescia 09/05/2016*

*Preview:*

Both teams made a draw 1:1 draw in the first match this season, but now the hosts are keen favorite. The team of Spezia is in good shape, while guests have forgotten how to win away from home, so I expect a convincing success for Little Eagles.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/spezia-brescia-09-05-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jul 12, 2016)

*Rosenborg - Norrköping 13/07/2016*

*Preview:*

Last season Rosenborg ending a five-year wait for the title, now the team from Trondheim is ambitious to get back on the big stage in Europe. I expect a very strong home game of them and victory over the Swedish team that surely will be presented good, but would not be able to avoid defeat in this meeting

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/rosenborg-norrkoping-13-07-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Jul 31, 2016)

*Örebro - Malmö 01/08/2016*

*Preview:*

Less than a month ago was the last match between them and Malmö FF won with 1:0 at home. After that game, Malmö recorded two draws and now the team will seek another win against Örebro to top the league but the mission is harder because the match is at “Behrn Arena” in Örebro. I expect both teams to play very carefully which will lead to fewer goals.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/orebro-malmo-ff-01-08-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------



## UltrasBet (Aug 13, 2016)

*Everton - Tottenham 13/08/2016*

*Preview:*

Everton has new manager Ronald Koeman and big plans for the new season. Or that’s what they told. So far they sell one of their best players John Stones to Manchester City and bought only the keeper Stekelenburg, Ashley Williams from Swansea for the place of John Stones and Idrissa Gueye from Aston Villa.

*Full Prediction:* http://ultrasbet.com/everton-tottenham-13-08-2016-prediction-and-tips/


----------

